# New Audi TT owner - good come backs for the hairdresser comments.



## Blondebo55 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey,

Just thought I would say hello to everyone I am new here and have just bought a MK 3 TT Black Edition TDI Quattro in glacial white. 

One thing I have noticed is every other person mentions that it is a "hairdresser's car" has anyone got any good comebacks for this?


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I got that from my wife's friend when she saw my TTS.

I took her out in it and floored the throttle.

That shut her up!


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Blondebo55 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just thought I would say hello to everyone I am new here and have just bought a MK 3 TT Black Edition TDI Quattro in glacial white.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is every other person mentions that it is a "hairdresser's car" has anyone got any good comebacks for this?


1. "The lion doesn't concern itself with the opinions of sheep" - Tywin Lannister 🦁

2. "Shut the fuck up George, you drive an Opel! You clearly gave up on life!"

3. "I don't remember asking you for an opinion."

4. "OMG rly? I am a hairdresser! So the car was a destiny!?"

5. "Your mother is a whore" (works on 99.99% of conversations regardless of topic. A real discussion stopper. Warning: side effects may include an impromptu fight)

6. "I don't listen to opinions of poor people".  (if they drive a cheap car). (You'd be surprised how many run their mouth just because they are jealous)

Obviously I'm joking with some of these 
BUT to be honest, in my parts, the TT doesn't have a negative "hairdresser" reputation. (that is mostly a joke by Brits).

They do call it "mini R8" or "make a wish R8". But I find those hilarious and I love self depreciating jokes.😄

I hang out with people with either a lot of money or middle class at best. None had anything bad to say about my TT. Except that the back seats are useless. (which I 1000% agree. Seriously AUDI just get rid of them. Save weight and give a bigger boot!)

People who make such comments are not car people and/or regurgitate what they hear on TOP GEAR. Either case not worth discussing cars with.

Just enjoy your car!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Never had one bad comment in 6 years of ownership.

Hairdressers all drive mini convertibles these days!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bearing in mind most of the people who may say this will be friends or workmates and you wouldn't want to be too aggressive with them.
Try - "Oh really? Why to you think that?"
Most people haven't got a clue where the hairdresser connotation comes from and will be at a loss to explain why they said what they said.


----------



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Aye I’ve had it plenty since I got mine but it’s always been from friends, simple light ribbing is all!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

definitively voting for n. 5! 

however don't agree about the useless back seats, I made several short trips with a second passenger layed on them


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I think the hairdresser comments are hard to direct towards a Mk3. I think its a very masculine looking car vs the previous two models.

Who was it who started that whole thing anyway? Clarkson?


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

aeroflott said:


> I think the hairdresser comments are hard to direct towards a Mk3. I think its a very masculine looking car vs the previous two models.
> 
> Who was it who started that whole thing anyway? Clarkson?


I think Clarkson made fun of it by insinuating that Audi TT is mostly driven by: real-estate brokers or effeminate "fuk-bois". I think I first read it in a British car magazine that made a list of "girly cars" TT, SLK was on the list and Suzuki Vitara.
WhatACar made a similar comment in their physical magazine back in the day I am sure of this.

Audi TT - A Very Fashionable Car| Car Review | Top Gear - YouTube

Mat from CAR WOW reminded us of it too more recently
Audi TT Coupe 2018 review | Mat Watson Reviews - YouTube


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> definitively voting for n. 5!
> 
> however don't agree about the useless back seats, I made several short trips with a second passenger *layed *on them


The operating word being "layed" but all crash testing proved that passenger behind will get seriously hurt (if sitting properly) because there is no head rest and the head can and will bounce & hit the boot rear glass during any road bump. (speaking from experience)

Its ok for driving from one café to the next one for 5min. But anything else is just plain dangerous.


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

I have to admit, just about every person at work who I have told I have a TT have all made the hairdresser comment. Most of these, I add, are NOT car enthusiasts.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sorry for you British guys, but the hairdresser matter seems to be absolutely UK-predominant  , never ever heard such thing here in Italy (and I believe the same for Germany, Spain and France)


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Not heard that since the early 2000s,,,,
back then I remember anything small with a droptop got labelled even the MX5,,,,
never understood it then and still don’t know now,,,,


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Juicetin said:


> I have to admit, just about every person at work who I have told I have a TT have all made the hairdresser comment. Most of these, I add, are NOT car enthusiasts.


I think they're just jealous as they would not be able to get in or out of the tt because if weight/mobility issues they have let them stick to the cash crows! 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

There is also a generic "Audi wanker" in my part of the UK.

Same thing applies to BMWs and there lack of indicators.


----------



## Buntsc (Oct 1, 2017)

Blondebo55 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just thought I would say hello to everyone I am new here and have just bought a MK 3 TT Black Edition TDI Quattro in glacial white.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is every other person mentions that it is a "hairdresser's car" has anyone got any good comebacks for this?


My hairdresser's wife drives a TTS (which he also drives occasionally and thoroughly enjoys) 
However his personal car is a Mercedes SLR McLaren coupe; so what does that say about him.....perhaps that he is a very successful hairdresser who likes fine automobiles?


----------



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Navrig said:


> There is also a generic "Audi wanker" in my part of the UK.
> 
> Same thing applies to BMWs and there lack of indicators.


Let’s be honest though, those ones are more justified! 😂

Edit: Even since getting my Audi I still get (slower) Audi’s right up behind me 😅


----------



## Blondebo55 (Dec 4, 2021)

Haha, so many good comebacks! 

Thanks so much all! Now I need to look at how I update the software on the MMI


----------



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Blondebo55 said:


> Haha, so many good comebacks!
> 
> Thanks so much all! Now I need to look at how I update the software on the MMI


These lads did mine:








North East VAG Adaptions


North East VAG Adaptions offer OEM Retrofits / Upgrades / Diagnostics at a fraction of the cost of a dealership. We specialise in only VAG vehicles (VW / Audi / Skoda / Seat).



northeastvagadaptions.co.uk


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Navrig said:


> There is also a generic "Audi wanker" in my part of the UK.
> 
> Same thing applies to BMWs and there lack of indicators.


 ,try owning a Subaru WRX STI in 2005,,,,
I started to believe my first name was W——R or C—T,,,lol
Without a shadow of a doubt ,,the most hated car on the rd I have ever owned in over 40yrs,,,
Wait all day for somebody to let you out,,,
5 months and I outed it,,,,,


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

Confessions should be restricted to the chapel


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Navrig said:


> Confessions should be restricted to the chapel


 Totally agree Navrig,,,,
I went to confession and the priest gave me 400 hundred extra “ Hail Marys” for owning one,,😀😂


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

"good job I didn't buy it to impress you then..."


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

RobinHelsby said:


> "good job I didn't buy it to impress you then..."


😀😊,
It don’t take much to impress me Robin,,,,


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

I usually agree, lean in and say ”yes, but it’s a fucking quick hairdressers car”, that usually shuts them up! Apologies for the bad language btw.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I just reply with "and it does 0-62 in 3 point 7 girly little seconds and goes on to 177 miles per hour.. I then ask if they watched Jeremy Clarksons review of the model that I have on the grand tour, where I think he said it was one of the best cars he had ever driven.. Pretty certain the tt rs is season one or two of the grand tour on amazon prime Video


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

I heard most hairdresser joke aimed towards Mazda MX-5 owners. But every MX-5 owners I have known got the car and loved it because of how they drive. 
Granted not received the hairdresser qoutes myself (Yet). But people shut up quickly when giving them a "passenger ride".
Most of time I seen another TT on the road its driven by another guy who clearly not a hair dresser.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

I always say mine's a barber's car


----------

